# Seasonal Carry



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Poll explains it fairly well, do you change your firearm of choice with the seasons/ and or method of carry? 

I was curious because as I consider more and more what to carry I keep running into the same issue. I want the greater mag capacity of a full size xd45 or glock 21, but as a taller thin framed guy who generally wears clothing that fits well, not too tight or too loose in the summer, I'm imagining having a heard time concealing a full size pistol in the warmer months. In winter I see no problems whatsoever, but thats self explanatory. 

So the solution I though of was to carry something smaller and thinner in the summer. Despite having less rounds on tap less is better than none, is what I figure. So I've been thinking of a Kahr cw45 or something of the like in the warmer months. 

So do you change it up with the seasons or stick to your guns,


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I change my purse with seasons... does that count?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i try to blend, during the holiday season i carry a red, green and gold wrapped .357mag with a silver bow on the barrel..... in the fall, i like to use pumpkins, gourds and multicolored leaves to distract from my pt92..... in the spring i weave fresh cut flowers thru the cylinder and trigger guard of my colt cobra and in the summer i keep refreshed with frozen citrus rings and summer salads to match my sig.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Holly said:


> I change my purse with seasons... does that count?


negative. and I hope you don't carry in your purse...



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i try to blend, during the holiday season i carry a red, green and gold wrapped .357mag with a silver bow on the barrel..... in the fall, i like to use pumpkins, gourds and multicolored leaves to distract from my pt92..... in the spring i weave fresh cut flowers thru the cylinder and trigger guard of my colt cobra and in the summer i keep refreshed with frozen citrus rings and summer salads to match my sig.


:anim_lol:

hilarious sarcasm aside and I assume you meant to say you carry a 357mag in the winter (though why you'd only carry a cartridge I don't know), in the fall you carry pt92, a colt cobra in the spring and a sig of some sort in the summer?

It's a legitimate question, your response, although amusing, serves no purpose


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> negative. and I hope you don't carry in your purse...


Why is that?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

purse nabbers mostly, now your prized self defense item is in the hands of people who are the more "offense" type. Im sure you can and do reduce risk with situational awareness and practice but BS happens. having to unzip/button/latch and find, secure, pull point aim fire, too many steps and if's.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> ...... your response, although amusing, serves no purpose


it amused me and that was the purpose....


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

right but your answer was misleading you could have put a normal No in there as well,


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> right but your answer was misleading you could have put a normal No in there as well,


i replied NO in your poll.... :smt1099


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Epic!!

And to seriously answer the question, I live in cargo shorts, T-shirts, and mandals in the summer. In hot weather, I switch to a pocket-holster carried S&W 642 J frame revolver with CTC Laser Grips. For colder weather, it is a Glock 30 carried strong side in a pancake holster, also laser equipped. I carry Bianchi Speed Strips for extra ammo for the .38, and a spare mag for the Glock.



teddebearfrmhell said:


> i try to blend, during the holiday season i carry a red, green and gold wrapped .357mag with a silver bow on the barrel..... In the fall, i like to use pumpkins, gourds and multicolored leaves to distract from my pt92..... In the spring i weave fresh cut flowers thru the cylinder and trigger guard of my colt cobra and in the summer i keep refreshed with frozen citrus rings and summer salads to match my sig.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I carry a fragmentation grenade in my shoulder bag. Works great (except in elevators). 

I like to have a weapon accessible when seated and standing. In the winter the standing weapon is on my hip. In the summer it is in my pocket. The seated weapon is on my ankle regardless of the season. (I'm going to try cross draw to replace the ankle--but two weapons on one belt sounds like a lot of weight.)


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

I usually carry a Taurus millennium pro pt145 in a iwb holster but I have been considering carrying a bigger pistol during the winter but I haven't stuck with it yet.


----------

